# Power Max 824 OE, with metal chute



## Chris Nickerson (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello all. I just picked up a powermax 824OE yesterday to replace an old spirit 50X(maybe 502) from the 80's. 

So I have never had any snowblower other than the spirit, which suffered broken axle. I repaired with quick fixes, but decided to bite the bullet and just get a brand new machine. With Toro, what are the things to watch out for? 

-how reliable is the engine, specifically starting in frozen temps. The spirit never failed to start. 

-I hear shear pins really don't exist on toro. Reviewers compared breaking pins all the time with an ariens vs never with toro. Whats the general consensus here?

-I picked this model over the ariens compact 24 and feel i'm losing a head light, power steering (I think), and the metal between the intake and the chute, though the new powermax has a metal chute its self. Is plastic an issue in this spot?

-saved 100 bucks. got infinite adjustment to the chute and deflector, was it worth it over the ariens, ~5-6 position for the deflector, and fairly stiff crank adjustable chute. The Toro chute adjuster is plastic, is this built to last? Will this trigger assembly hold up?

-Home Depot has an extra 3 years beginning when factory warranty ends, for %130 or so, is this machine reliable past three years as long as i keep up with regular maintenance items and run Stabil gas?

In the end i think its a horse apiece between the ariens compact 24 and this powermax 824OE.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome here from Western Canada. I am sure you made a great choice, you will not need extra warranty. Trigger assembly is great should have no issues as well as the Plastic is good for a life time covered by Toro warranty.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 1028 Power Max LXE. Love it bought it new in 2008. I use Stabil in all of my equipment. It has started every time no matter the temp. She has sat in the shed for two years because of foot surgery's. Went out the other day, opened the shed. Pulled the starter rope a few times to get oil moving. Primed it about 20 times . Pulled the starter rope a couple of times. She roared to life. Sitting for two years!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice choice, great machine! I am a skeptic when it comes to the triggers, but everyone here that has them loves them. I'm sure it will be a solid snowblower!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Chris let us know how this new machine works out for you. Do you get tons of heavy snow or mostly dry ???


----------



## Chris Nickerson (Oct 3, 2018)

I thought I replied to this before but must not have hit send. 

So we get a mix of snow types throughout the winter. Sometimes it'll snow powder, other times slush, other times it'll start as slush and then dump powder on top or vice versa.. 

I never thought i'd hope for snow, but with a new toy and all...  I'll report back once i get to use it.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on the new machine and best of luck with it! After about 5 hours of use change the break-in oil to a full synthetic 5W30, always use Marine Sta-Bil or Star Tron fuel stabilizer as soon as you buy your gas and you should be good to go for many years of worry free engine service.

Those Loncin built engines on Toro’s are supposed to be very good. My one peeve and it’s a small one is the side disharge oil drain tube on them. All the best.


----------



## Chris Nickerson (Oct 3, 2018)

Here in southeastern WI, we finally got some snow. I was **** excited to test out this new machine. It was a medium weight solid 5 inches minimum across my driveway and sidewalks, and more where it drifted, maybe up to 8-9. This also caused a pretty sizable plow pile at the end of the driveway, which was very heavy.

First, this snow blower started like a champ using the electric start. 12-15 degrees F.
Second, the chute control stick takes a little getting use to in practice and while moving. 
Third, it throws really far; far enough that I had to direct it to the 10 and 11 o'clock positions, and as far down as possible much more often than my old machine. Otherwise it'd hit the neighbors house full on.

Fourth, the slowest speed is to fast for the augers, or the augers aren't fast enough for the drive speeds. Even with this amount of snowfall, and slowest speed, the snow would overflow the collector area and leave it off the side. My old machine's drive was much slower at its slowest, and did a cleaner job. This is the only negative, and a little disappointing. 

Fifth, it chewed right through the end of the driveway provided I modulated the speed. This is what I expected and hoped for. The old machine had a **** of a time with the plow's pile.

Sixth, the grip and weight are 'good' to 'better than good'. Heavy enough that it didn't ride up at the end of the drive, and had enough grip on all surfaces.

One regret is that it might have been nice to have some kind of power steering.


----------

